# BISP, closed ?



## crabshark (Apr 2, 2011)

can anyone tell me if bisp is closed to driving on the beach for surf fishing


----------



## NJSpinfisher (Sep 5, 2016)

It was supposed to be closed until tomorrow. Chris Christie had them open it up at 9am today (walk on). At 2pm today they are going to open it to MSFVs.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

What or where is BSIP?


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Surf City Angler said:


> What or where is BSIP?


Maybe slight dyslexia and he meant Island Beach State Park (IBSP)?


----------

